# what space marine chapter?



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

just as a question what if you wanted to be chapter would you
be in if you was a space marine would you be in your own chapter
or one of the founding chapters its up to you just tell me what type 
of space marine and the chapter you'd be in K?

id be a battle brother in the Black templars they are soooooo
cool and have no home of their own so they are nomadic n't
they


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Pre-Heresy Death Guard. Love the color scheme.

-Dirge


----------



## Baby Eating Bishop (Feb 29, 2008)

space wolves, 13th company or pre heresy space wolves


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

blood angels or world eaters. just a regular CC specialist. itd give me an excuse to go like WAAAGHAAH ASHASD AHASGAHDGA AH *CHOP*!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

mine would be either a 13th company marine (followed the russ himself into the eye of terror)

well, really id choose between Space Wolves, Dark Angels or Iron Hands.


----------



## ShankFist (Feb 21, 2008)

I would have to be a Pre-Heresy Death Guard. As for what type of marine I would have to be a Terminator just gotta love their armor.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

Ultramarines, Dark Angels, Pre-Heresy Luna Wolves or Alpha Legion. 

Maybe Pre-Heresy Death Guard also fits in my list.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

the Emperor's Avenger's 
my own chapter
"We are His Bloody Fists"


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Emperor's Children baby ... sex, drugs and electro-metal!!!

The very thought of it takes me to happy places.


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Pre-Heresy: 1000 Sons(Knowledge is Power. A bully can beat you up, but a genius can make an A-Bomb. Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!:fuck

Current world: Soul Drinkers (Don't take no crap from no one, Chaos or Imperium), or my Chapter The Emperor's Fang's.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

The most rightous and purest of all the bad-mother-fuckers out there, the Ultramarines.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

pre heresy Death Guard, 13th company or Emperor's Children


----------



## Nosko (Feb 26, 2008)

Alpha legion, Pre and Post heresy.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Surprised no one said it, but I'd want to be a Grey Knight.

Super secretive, psyker powers, nemesis force weapons, best weapons and the only chapter that truly knows the threat of Chaos.


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

Emperor's Fang said:


> Pre-Heresy: 1000 Sons(Knowledge is Power. A bully can beat you up, but a genius can make an A-Bomb. Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!:fuck
> 
> Current world: Soul Drinkers (Don't take no crap from no one, Chaos or Imperium), or my Chapter The Emperor's Fang's.


i have my own chapter as well called the Dark Novas


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Night Lords. I love scaring the shit out of people. That and the armor looks kick ass.

And no Night Lords are not EMO!:angry:


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> Emperor's Children baby ... sex, drugs and electro-metal!!!
> 
> The very thought of it takes me to happy places.


haha :victory:

I agree!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Grey Knight grand master with psycannon. Beats anything up close or on the move. Do the sanctuary power to. No daemons come close and I still got a gun.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Ultramarines. The sight of 1000 warriors garbed in power/terminator armour in blue & gold with Calgar & Tig leading and acres of vehicles and dreads is an awe-inspiring sight in my mind.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

paladins of terra my DIY chapter


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

I'd be a Dark Angel, Free Bathrobes FTW!!


----------

